# d1gp round 7 fuji 100mph drifting



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

VLgnA46hmKQ&feature


----------



## supra steveo (Jan 8, 2011)

thats some skill right there

lmao at the top gear advert too lol


----------

